# Has anyone found a place to buy 2x2 pointed pickets?



## vickerystefan (Nov 25, 2014)

Hello,

I have been hired (as a trim carpenter) to build a massive fence. The style is a 5' 2x2 pointed type hybrid baluster picket. They are beautiful fences, but will require over 1000 pickets. I assume you can buy this type picket, but have had no luck searching the internet or my lumber yard resources. It would be an insane amount of labor to make these. 

Has anyone seen these for sale or had to build there own?

I attached an image to see the type of fence I'm talking about.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Unless you live waaay out in the sticks, any number of local guys shou;d be able replicate these.

Order the cedar and a SCMS and a stop I do not see how it could take much to make them in house.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

My girlfriend was off for a couple months before grad school so I convinced her to help me on a deck rail and she fabbed up about 1000 pickets for me in an afternoon.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

vickerystefan said:


> ....It would be an insane amount of labor to make these. .....


A non-trivial amount, but if you work up some stops/jigs/systems you can cut a bunch at a time. Hardly insane.


----------



## vickerystefan (Nov 25, 2014)

Yes... I suppose it would only take a day or two to fabricate them. I'm just a bit surprised there aren't any resources for purchasing them.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

vickerystefan said:


> Yes... I suppose it would only take a day or two to fabricate them. I'm just a bit surprised there aren't any resources for purchasing them.


There probably is. At what price? + shipping.

Wouldn't take a day or two to mill them.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

My uncle did a lot of work at Six Flags in Arlington in the 60's. There are (or were) a lot of fences like the OP posted there. IIRC, his jig clamped to a table saw. You inserted the 2x2 in a sleeve and turned it manually. I swear he could cut one in about 10 seconds. It was a lot like a pencil sharpener. 

He originally was going to get a place that makes stakes and has a pointing machine but those produced way too sharp a point so he made his own.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Id set up a sled with a stop on a table saw.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

http://www.expertfence.com/site-content/wood/picket-fence/2x2-pointed-picket-cedar-fence


----------

